# So what happens to that Buck you couldn't find.



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

We all assume that the animal is lost and goes to waste, nature doesn't quite work that way. check out this time lapse video from the Texas dept. of wildlife.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Pretty cool. I run a lot of cameras on carcasses to monitor predator populations on properties that I do predator control on. You get some really cool pics!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Of course you would know mike


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Right away, noticed they went for the eyes first cause they lack the tools and power to get through the hide.
ugh, dying and getting eaten by predators sucks.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

They must not have possums down there. A possum will usually just eat it's way in through the anus. This past spring there was a dead doe in a newly planted soybean field across the road from my buddy's house. The crows found it first of course, but then a fully mature bald eagle would show up to feed. The crows would carry on and try to chase it away, but it would just sit up in a big oak at the edge of the field and wait them out. then it would fly down to the carcass. What an enormous bird! And it had the tools to get through the hide.


----------

